# Most unique viruses of 2012



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> PandaLabs outlined its picks for the most unique viruses of the past year.
> 
> Rather than a ranking of the most widespread viruses, or those that have caused most infections, these viruses are ones that deserve mention for standing out from the more than 24 million new strains of malware that emerged.


More


----------



## saadahmed (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah waht about the flame virus


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

We really enjoyed the Police malware at work. Although it was obviously malware, it scared more than a handful of personal into telling us EXACTLY what they (or their kids) were doing on their company issued equipment when it popped up.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

An interesting list, though I do detect a certain bias in choosing DarkAngle. 
After all, there have been fake AVs for ages.


----------

